# Russell Moccasin company



## Gaswamp (Jun 13, 2008)

Well got my Russell's in the other day that I ordered at the NWTF convention.  Boy do they feel awesome and I just know as I wear them they are only going to get better.  Awesome Quality construction and American Made.

Here are the ones I got

http://www.russellmoccasin.com/shoes_chukka/chukka_country.html

I want to thank Nitro for recommending them the last few years.  I am already planning on my next two pair....turkey hunting and bowhunter boots.


----------



## Hogtown (Jun 13, 2008)

Gaswamp said:


> Well got my Russell's in the other day that I ordered at the NWTF convention.  Boy do they feel awesome and I just know as I wear them they are only going to get better.  Awesome Quality construction and American Made.
> 
> Here are the ones I got
> 
> ...




Congratulations... I predict you'll never go back to anything else and yes, as they break in they will get more and more comfortable. As I've stated on this site in the past, I used to wear Gokey boots - I have 3 pair of custom made - but once I got a pair of Russells' I've never worn the Gokey boots again.  FYI - I've got the turtleskin turkey boots - you'll love them.  Mine are all green leather - you don't have to get the cordura uppers - they are happy to make them all leather & in what ever color you want - no extra charge.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 13, 2008)

Gaswamp said:


> Well got my Russell's in the other day that I ordered at the NWTF convention.  Boy do they feel awesome and I just know as I wear them they are only going to get better.  Awesome Quality construction and American Made.
> 
> Here are the ones I got
> 
> ...



I'm pleased that you like them. I may need to order a pair of those.. they do look sharp and I know they fit well.

Those Chukkas will become your preferred footwear in no time.

AG


----------



## tom ga hunter (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link I have a pair of 30+ year old chukka shoes that need new soles.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 13, 2008)

wow! 30 years they must be like a part of your body.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Russell boots are some of the best quality boots on the market.  I suggest that you not stand up to long in them though.  They will kill your back.  Staffords in Thomasville, Ga has had them for years.  They are very pricey, but the leather is as fine as it comes.


----------



## maker4life (Jun 13, 2008)

Lane Morrell said:


> Russell boots are some of the best quality boots on the market.  I suggest that you not stand up to long in them though.  They will kill your back.  Staffords in Thomasville, Ga has had them for years.  They are very pricey, but the leather is as fine as it comes.



Great boots I wore my first pair of Zephyr's slam out . On a different note HAPPY BIRTHDAY LANE !!. I'll see you this evening and I'm going to do my best to raise the price of that AB stock !


----------



## muddy_feet (Jun 13, 2008)

I bought my Zephyr's @ Staffords in Thomasville around 1998/1999....can't remember.  I wear them atleast 3 times a week.....soles about gone but the leather is wore in perfect.

I'll never use another brand.......might not buy another pair.  I'll just re-sole these.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jun 13, 2008)

I lost one boot at a party one night in Bainbridge.  I had the Caveliers and didn't want to get em muddy, so I put them in the back of my truck.  Well ol' Maker4life and some of his thug buddies started a fight with about 30 people and one of those people stole one boot.  I still have the other at home. HAHAHAHAHA good times!!!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 18, 2016)

the chukkas I originally ordered are still going strong and are very very comfortable.

I just ordered another pair yesterday...this time I went with the Oneida Moccasin
http://www.russellmoccasin.com/oneida-moccasin/


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Dec 20, 2016)

There might be a better boot out there but I haven't ran across it yet. My high country hunters won't wear out to let me try anything else. They are going on 18 years and I still wear them just about every day. Just put new rubber on them every couple of years and they keep going.


----------



## LONGTOM (Dec 21, 2016)

I have a pair of high country hunters or at least I think that is what they are. had them for 6 or 8 years. they measured my foot with boot socks on . i have sent them back twice over the years because they are too small. they streched them each time. I tore a tendon trying to get them on. I gave up on them until I saw this post. they are going back one more time after first of year. They say they can stretch the gusset so I can get them on. we will see!


----------



## kiltman (Dec 22, 2016)

> I have a pair of high country hunters or at least I think that is what they are. had them for 6 or 8 years. they measured my foot with boot socks on . i have sent them back twice over the years because they are too small. they streched them each time. I tore a tendon trying to get them on. I gave up on them until I saw this post. they are going back one more time after first of year. They say they can stretch the gusset so I can get them on. we will see!



  Sounds like you have high arches.  I have a similar problem with cowboy boots.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm sorry but for that money I would want it to be made of Elk or Bison for me to sink that kind of cash into it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2017)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> I'm sorry but for that money I would want it to be made of Elk or Bison for me to sink that kind of cash into it.




This is the pair I got to replace a pair of all leather Chippewa snake boots I purchased and used since around 1981. If these serve me as faithfully as they did, it will be the last pair I ever have to buy in this lifetime. And just as soon as I can come up on a diamondback, I will test them just like I have every other pair I`ve owned. 


http://www.sheplers.com/Chippewa-Io...occ-Toe/21014.pro?&relationType=searchResults


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> This is the pair I got to replace a pair of all leather Chippewa snake boots I purchased and used since around 1981. If these serve me as faithfully as they did, it will be the last pair I ever have to buy in this lifetime. And just as soon as I can come up on a diamondback, I will test them just like I have every other pair I've owned.
> 
> 
> http://www.sheplers.com/Chippewa-Io...occ-Toe/21014.pro?&relationType=searchResults




I must admit after all the good reviews and looking at their website I am interested for sure.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 17, 2017)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> I'm sorry but for that money I would want it to be made of Elk or Bison for me to sink that kind of cash into it.



they make them in several exotic leathers.


----------



## GLS (Jan 17, 2017)

LONGTOM said:


> I have a pair of high country hunters or at least I think that is what they are. had them for 6 or 8 years. they measured my foot with boot socks on . i have sent them back twice over the years because they are too small. they streched them each time. I tore a tendon trying to get them on. I gave up on them until I saw this post. they are going back one more time after first of year. They say they can stretch the gusset so I can get them on. we will see!


As I have high insteps, I sympathize with you about boots.  I would like some quality snake boots, but  I have to resort to leaky Goretex Rockys and Lacrosse snake boots because I need a zipper to get them on.  Until I discovered LeChameau Wellies with gusseted zippers, I had wet feet throughout winter and early spring.  Not snake proof, but waterproof for sure. Gil


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 19, 2017)

GLS said:


> As I have high insteps, I sympathize with you about boots.  I would like some quality snake boots, but  I have to resort to leaky Goretex Rockys and Lacrosse snake boots because I need a zipper to get them on.  Until I discovered LeChameau Wellies with gusseted zippers, I had wet feet throughout winter and early spring.  Not snake proof, but waterproof for sure. Gil



Lechameau are top notch as well


----------

